# Pre op documentation



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 28, 2008)

Urologist sees a patient one week before surgery to ensure that the stone has not passed and surgery is still warranted.  She dictated a very good note on the hospital line for the hospital chart and is coding for that - it is not part of the patient chart in the office.  IF we had a copy of it and it actually had the date of the visit on it and reference to it being an office visit, could this be counted towards her office visit documentation?  I don't think so, but need some input before I talk to the doctor.  
TIA!


----------

